# Unorthodox Racing Ultra SS pulleys



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I keep reading the set is for S14 KA's only but theres no difference from what Ive seen in the two motors. Anyone know if theres a difference or if there just showing the S14's years b/c there more "popular" ?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what do u mean by the two motors? you've only mentioned one, the KA.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I meant the 91-94 KA's and the 95-98 KA's


----------

